
Ultimate++: a C++ cross-platform RAD framework - vmorgulis
http://www.ultimatepp.org/index.html
======
analognoise
This looks amazing - it looks like wx with better documentation, and Qt
without the MOC garbage.

~~~
mwcampbell
A crucial downside compared to wx is that U++ doesn't use native widgets, at
least on Windows. And unlike Qt, it doesn't implement platform accessibility
APIs. This is a show-stopper for blind users, because their screen readers
can't identify the types of the widgets, tell which one has keyboard focus,
etc.

~~~
lultimouomo
I haven't dug seriously into it, but I think Qt has decent accessibility
support:
[http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/accessible.html](http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/accessible.html)

~~~
mwcampbell
My mistake. You're right, Qt does implement accessibility. Fixed in the
comment.

------
Tloewald
It says "cross-platform" but every screenshot is Windows, the only
installation instructions are for Windows, and there's no mention of any other
platform except Android, which is not yet supported.

Update: Linux seems to be pretty well supported.

[http://www.ultimatepp.org/www$uppweb$download$en-
us.html](http://www.ultimatepp.org/www$uppweb$download$en-us.html)

via Google I found some evidence of early support for Mac OS X:

[http://www.ultimatepp.org/forums/index.php?t=thread&frm_id=9...](http://www.ultimatepp.org/forums/index.php?t=thread&frm_id=90&)

I also note that it doesn't support Clang.

~~~
pierrec
_the only installation instructions are for Windows, and there 's no mention
of any other platform except Android_

You could also edit your comment to remove these two completely false
statements... The Linux instructions are very easy to find any I don't even
know how you managed to miss them!

------
awclives
Anyone have any experience with this fellow? Looks interesting.

~~~
analognoise
I have begun to get started with it just now. The forums seem very active, and
it looks very promising.

